# X frisst mir die Haare vom Kopf?

## BlackEye

```
# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       4054468    3899228     155240          0       9504     380068

-/+ buffers/cache:    3509656     544812

Swap:     11478360    1168436   10309924
```

```
# ps aux | grep "/usr/bin/X"

root      6803  4.8 35.4 2475248 1435824 tty7  Ss+  08:22  24:11 /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-EeUQnP

root     15028  0.0  0.0  90904   956 pts/6    S+   16:40   0:00 grep --colour=auto /usr/bin/X
```

Sehe ich das richtig, dass X 1,4G RAM frissst?

Kein Wunder das ich so gut wie keinen Speicher mehr frei habe und jede weitere Aktion hier anfängt ins Swapping zu gehen und damit den Rechner quasi unbenutzbar macht. Okay, ich habe noch eine VirtualBox laufen:

```
# ps aux | grep Box

1000     12336  0.0  0.0 325952  2528 ?        Sl   12:26   0:02 /opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox

1000     12352  0.0  0.0 118232   576 ?        S    12:26   0:01 /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxXPCOMIPCD

1000     12363  0.0  0.0 199520  2316 ?        Sl   12:26   0:02 /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxSVC --pipe 10 --auto-shutdown

1000     12406  3.6 27.4 1509468 1114296 ?     SLl  12:27   9:17 /opt/VirtualBox/VirtualBox --comment Entwicklungssystem --startvm 03fb98ef-ca73-45aa-957e-4374ae8ef8c2
```

Aber ich denke mit 4G hab ich wohl genug Speicher??

----------

## Qubit

Hallo BlackEye,

schau Dir mal die Ausgabe von pmap -d $xorgPID o. pmap -x $xorgPID an.

In der 2 Spalte wird der Speicherverbrauch aufgeführt u. in der

letzten die Komponente.

pmap:

```

[I] sys-process/procps

     Available versions:  3.2.8 (~)3.2.8-r1 {n32 unicode}

     Installed versions:  3.2.8-r1(17:09:43 27.01.2010)(unicode -n32)

     Homepage:            http://procps.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Standard informational utilities and process-handling tools

```

Gruß Daniel

----------

## BlackEye

Okay, aber was sagt mir das jetzt?

```
# pmap -x 6803

6803:   /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-EeUQnP

Address           Kbytes     RSS    Anon  Locked Mode   Mapping

0000000000400000    1760       -       -       - r-x--  Xorg

00000000007b8000       8       -       -       - r----  Xorg

00000000007ba000      44       -       -       - rw---  Xorg

00000000007c5000 1062836       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

0000000041859000       8       -       -       - rwx--  zero

00007f129113d000  513196       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12b0668000    3468       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x260011 ]

00007f12b0a14000     552       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x200004 ]

00007f12b1199000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x1b000c ]

00007f12b1259000     692       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x128005 ]

00007f12b1325000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x270006 ]

00007f12b1385000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x118003 ]

00007f12b140e000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x1a8009 ]

00007f12b146e000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x48002 ]

00007f12b14ce000      44       -       -       - r-x--  libnss_files-2.10.1.so

00007f12b14d9000    2044       -       -       - -----  libnss_files-2.10.1.so

00007f12b16d8000       4       -       -       - r----  libnss_files-2.10.1.so

00007f12b16d9000       4       -       -       - rw---  libnss_files-2.10.1.so

00007f12b16da000      40       -       -       - r-x--  libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

00007f12b16e4000    2044       -       -       - -----  libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

00007f12b18e3000       4       -       -       - r----  libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

00007f12b18e4000       4       -       -       - rw---  libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

00007f12b18e5000      84       -       -       - r-x--  libnsl-2.10.1.so

00007f12b18fa000    2044       -       -       - -----  libnsl-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1af9000       4       -       -       - r----  libnsl-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1afa000       4       -       -       - rw---  libnsl-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1afb000       8       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12b1afd000      28       -       -       - r-x--  libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1b04000    2044       -       -       - -----  libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1d03000       4       -       -       - r----  libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1d04000       4       -       -       - rw---  libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

00007f12b1d05000      36       -       -       - r-x--  evdev_drv.so

00007f12b1d0e000    2044       -       -       - -----  evdev_drv.so

00007f12b1f0d000       4       -       -       - r----  evdev_drv.so

00007f12b1f0e000       4       -       -       - rw---  evdev_drv.so

00007f12b1f0f000    1948       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12b20f6000     132       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x0 ]

00007f12b2117000  786432       -       -       - -----    [ anon ]

00007f12e2117000     168       -       -       - r-x--  libwfb.so

00007f12e2141000    2048       -       -       - -----  libwfb.so

00007f12e2341000       4       -       -       - r----  libwfb.so

00007f12e2342000       4       -       -       - rw---  libwfb.so

00007f12e2343000     132       -       -       - r-x--  libfb.so

00007f12e2364000    2044       -       -       - -----  libfb.so

00007f12e2563000       4       -       -       - r----  libfb.so

00007f12e2564000       4       -       -       - rw---  libfb.so

00007f12e2565000    3996       -       -       - r-x--  nvidia_drv.so

00007f12e294c000    1024       -       -       - -----  nvidia_drv.so

00007f12e2a4c000     404       -       -       - rw---  nvidia_drv.so

00007f12e2ab1000     188       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e2ae0000      28       -       -       - r-x--  librecord.so

00007f12e2ae7000    2044       -       -       - -----  librecord.so

00007f12e2ce6000       4       -       -       - r----  librecord.so

00007f12e2ce7000       4       -       -       - rw---  librecord.so

00007f12e2ce8000   15148       -       -       - r-x--  libGLcore.so.190.42

00007f12e3bb3000    1024       -       -       - -----  libGLcore.so.190.42

00007f12e3cb3000    4600       -       -       - rwx--  libGLcore.so.190.42

00007f12e4131000      80       -       -       - rwx--    [ anon ]

00007f12e4145000    2288       -       -       - r-x--  libglx.so.190.42

00007f12e4381000    1020       -       -       - -----  libglx.so.190.42

00007f12e4480000     812       -       -       - rwx--  libglx.so.190.42

00007f12e454b000       8       -       -       - rwx--    [ anon ]

00007f12e454d000      16       -       -       - r-x--  libdbe.so

00007f12e4551000    2044       -       -       - -----  libdbe.so

00007f12e4750000       4       -       -       - r----  libdbe.so

00007f12e4751000       4       -       -       - rw---  libdbe.so

00007f12e4752000     100       -       -       - r-x--  libextmod.so

00007f12e476b000    2044       -       -       - -----  libextmod.so

00007f12e496a000       4       -       -       - r----  libextmod.so

00007f12e496b000       4       -       -       - rw---  libextmod.so

00007f12e496c000      60       -       -       - r-x--  libbz2.so.1.0.5

00007f12e497b000    2044       -       -       - -----  libbz2.so.1.0.5

00007f12e4b7a000       4       -       -       - r----  libbz2.so.1.0.5

00007f12e4b7b000       4       -       -       - rw---  libbz2.so.1.0.5

00007f12e4b7c000     580       -       -       - r-x--  libfreetype.so.6.3.20

00007f12e4c0d000    2048       -       -       - -----  libfreetype.so.6.3.20

00007f12e4e0d000      20       -       -       - r----  libfreetype.so.6.3.20

00007f12e4e12000       4       -       -       - rw---  libfreetype.so.6.3.20

00007f12e4e13000    1340       -       -       - r-x--  libc-2.10.1.so

00007f12e4f62000    2048       -       -       - -----  libc-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5162000      16       -       -       - r----  libc-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5166000       4       -       -       - rw---  libc-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5167000      20       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e516c000      32       -       -       - r-x--  librt-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5174000    2044       -       -       - -----  librt-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5373000       4       -       -       - r----  librt-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5374000       4       -       -       - rw---  librt-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5375000     520       -       -       - r-x--  libm-2.10.1.so

00007f12e53f7000    2044       -       -       - -----  libm-2.10.1.so

00007f12e55f6000       4       -       -       - r----  libm-2.10.1.so

00007f12e55f7000       4       -       -       - rw---  libm-2.10.1.so

00007f12e55f8000      84       -       -       - r-x--  libz.so.1.2.3

00007f12e560d000    2044       -       -       - -----  libz.so.1.2.3

00007f12e580c000       4       -       -       - r----  libz.so.1.2.3

00007f12e580d000       4       -       -       - rw---  libz.so.1.2.3

00007f12e580e000       8       -       -       - r-x--  libdl-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5810000    2048       -       -       - -----  libdl-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5a10000       4       -       -       - r----  libdl-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5a11000       4       -       -       - rw---  libdl-2.10.1.so

00007f12e5a12000    1412       -       -       - r-x--  libcrypto.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5b73000    2044       -       -       - -----  libcrypto.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5d72000      56       -       -       - r----  libcrypto.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5d80000      96       -       -       - rw---  libcrypto.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5d98000      16       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e5d9c000     296       -       -       - r-x--  libssl.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5de6000    2044       -       -       - -----  libssl.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5fe5000       8       -       -       - r----  libssl.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5fe7000      24       -       -       - rw---  libssl.so.0.9.8

00007f12e5fed000      20       -       -       - r-x--  libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

00007f12e5ff2000    2044       -       -       - -----  libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

00007f12e61f1000       4       -       -       - r----  libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

00007f12e61f2000       4       -       -       - rw---  libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

00007f12e61f3000     244       -       -       - r-x--  libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

00007f12e6230000    2044       -       -       - -----  libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

00007f12e642f000       4       -       -       - r----  libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

00007f12e6430000       4       -       -       - rw---  libdbus-1.so.3.4.0

00007f12e6431000      64       -       -       - r-x--  libhal.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6441000    2044       -       -       - -----  libhal.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6640000       4       -       -       - r----  libhal.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6641000       4       -       -       - rw---  libhal.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6642000     352       -       -       - r-x--  libpixman-1.so.0.17.2

00007f12e669a000    2048       -       -       - -----  libpixman-1.so.0.17.2

00007f12e689a000      12       -       -       - r----  libpixman-1.so.0.17.2

00007f12e689d000       4       -       -       - rw---  libpixman-1.so.0.17.2

00007f12e689e000      24       -       -       - r-x--  libfontenc.so.1.0.0

00007f12e68a4000    2044       -       -       - -----  libfontenc.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6aa3000       4       -       -       - r----  libfontenc.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6aa4000       4       -       -       - rw---  libfontenc.so.1.0.0

00007f12e6aa5000       4       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e6aa6000       8       -       -       - r-x--  libXau.so.6.0.0

00007f12e6aa8000    2048       -       -       - -----  libXau.so.6.0.0

00007f12e6ca8000       4       -       -       - r----  libXau.so.6.0.0

00007f12e6ca9000       4       -       -       - rw---  libXau.so.6.0.0

00007f12e6caa000     236       -       -       - r-x--  libXfont.so.1.4.1

00007f12e6ce5000    2044       -       -       - -----  libXfont.so.1.4.1

00007f12e6ee4000       4       -       -       - r----  libXfont.so.1.4.1

00007f12e6ee5000       8       -       -       - rw---  libXfont.so.1.4.1

00007f12e6ee7000      92       -       -       - r-x--  libpthread-2.10.1.so

00007f12e6efe000    2044       -       -       - -----  libpthread-2.10.1.so

00007f12e70fd000       4       -       -       - r----  libpthread-2.10.1.so

00007f12e70fe000       4       -       -       - rw---  libpthread-2.10.1.so

00007f12e70ff000      16       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e7103000      32       -       -       - r-x--  libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

00007f12e710b000    2044       -       -       - -----  libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

00007f12e730a000       4       -       -       - r----  libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

00007f12e730b000       4       -       -       - rw---  libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

00007f12e730c000     116       -       -       - r-x--  ld-2.10.1.so

00007f12e7358000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x40001 ]

00007f12e73b8000       4       -       -       - r-x--  libnvidia-tls.so.190.42

00007f12e73b9000    1024       -       -       - -----  libnvidia-tls.so.190.42

00007f12e74b9000       4       -       -       - rw---  libnvidia-tls.so.190.42

00007f12e74d8000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74d9000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74da000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74db000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74dc000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74ec000      32       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e74f9000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74fa000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74fb000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74fc000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74fd000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74fe000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e74ff000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7500000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7501000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7502000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7512000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7513000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7514000      68       -       -       - rw-s-  nvidia0

00007f12e7525000      12       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007f12e7528000       4       -       -       - r----  ld-2.10.1.so

00007f12e7529000       4       -       -       - rw---  ld-2.10.1.so

00007fff666a8000     128       -       -       - rwx--    [ stack ]

00007fff666c8000       4       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]

00007fff666c9000       4       -       -       - r-x--    [ anon ]

ffffffffff600000       4       -       -       - r-x--    [ anon ]

----------------  ------  ------  ------  ------

total kB         2469400       -       -       -
```

Das evdev_drv nen haufen Speicher verbraucht und X selbst?

----------

## Qubit

Sieht so aus, die Angabe rw--- kennzeichnet Daten.

Starte doch mal X bzw. Deinen LoginManager und schau Dir den Speicherverbrauch

auf der Konsole an. Anschliessend eine gewohnte Anwendung nach der anderen starten.

Welche xorg/evdev hast Du denn im Einsatz?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## BlackEye

xorg ist bei mir in der Version 7.4 installiert

evdev hat die Versionsnummer 2.3.2

Der Restart von X muss erst mal warten. Hab hier zu viele Anwendungen offen die ich gerade nicht beenden möchte.

Muss mir das dann mal anschauen wenn ich morgen frisch an die Arbeit komme.

----------

## Qubit

Wann fängst Du an zu arbeiten?   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEye

ja sorry  :Smile:  bin natürlich schon seit 8Uhr hier am arbeiten.

x hatte nach dem Start gute 50MB belegt. Ein Wert, mit dem ich mich anfreunden kann. Das hat sich bis jetzt auch nicht geändert.

Ich hab jetzt gerade 18 Fenster offen und eigentlich keinen Speicher mehr. Aber diesmal liegt es zum einen an VirtualBox (was okay ist) und 4 Java-Applikationen. Java frisst leider einen immensen Haufen RAM.

Ansonsten ist hier kontact dick im Geschäfft. Aber X hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht dazu überreden lassen wieder in den GB Bereich abzuwandern

----------

## kernelOfTruth

spuckt xrestop was brauchbares aus welches Programm viel Speicher frisst ?

wenn das Problem weiter besteht, kannst du dich ja evtl. direkt an Nvidia (nwnews -> Linux Foren) wenden

----------

## till

ich habe bei mir ähnliche probleme, aber nicht mit nvidia sondern mit intel. und bei mir hat der X server zusätzlich noch eine hohe auslastung mit der zeit.

```
5226 root      20   0  452m 245m  47m R   35  6.2  38:38.73 X
```

```
# pmap -x 5226

5226:   /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-i1DGqe                                                                                

Address           Kbytes     RSS    Anon  Locked Mode   Mapping                        

0000000000400000    1756       -       -       - r-x--  Xorg                           

00000000007b7000       8       -       -       - r----  Xorg                           

00000000007b9000      44       -       -       - rw---  Xorg                           

00000000007c4000      68       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]                     

0000000001198000  209472       -       -       - rw---    [ anon ]                     

00007f1860ed0000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1860ef0000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f186d6e0000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1870dc5000    2048       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18720c5000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720ca000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720cd000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720d7000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720db000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720e9000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720f7000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18720fd000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187210e000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1872114000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1872116000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1872147000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18727e7000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1872927000     256       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1876a96000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18772bb000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1877c0b000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1879411000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1879491000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187b791000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187b811000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187be91000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187bf11000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c031000     256       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c071000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c291000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c391000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c491000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c511000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c514000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c51a000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c51d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c51e000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c521000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c522000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c523000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c524000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c528000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c52b000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c52d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c52f000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c532000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c533000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c534000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c53c000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c547000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c549000       8       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c54d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c553000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c55c000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c55d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c55e000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c561000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c562000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c563000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c564000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c56a000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c56b000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c574000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c57f000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187c584000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c588000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c589000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c58d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c592000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c593000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c594000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c596000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c597000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c59a000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187c59b000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cdcd000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cddf000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cdf3000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ce84000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ce8c000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187cea3000     256       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cee3000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cef3000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cf1f000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cf31000     256       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cf71000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cf83000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187cfa3000     512       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d024000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d028000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d042000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d047000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d052000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d058000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187d065000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d085000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d093000     256       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d0d3000     384       -       -       - rw-s-    [ shmid=0x750008 ]           

00007f187d143000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d163000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d1f3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187d9f3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187e1f3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea01000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea09000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea15000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea19000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea21000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea25000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea2a000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea3e000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187ea56000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187ea60000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187ea64000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187ea7b000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ea83000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eaa3000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eab1000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eab6000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ead6000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eae2000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187eae3000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eaeb000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eaef000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb0c000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb10000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb18000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb27000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb30000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb53000      32       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb5d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187eb73000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187eb93000     128       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ebbc000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ebcb000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f187ebf3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187f3f3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f187fbf3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18803f3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1880bf3000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18813f3000    2048       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18815f9000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881600000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881601000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881602000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881616000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881621000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881631000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881632000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881633000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881635000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188163b000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f188163f000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1881643000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881645000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881648000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188164c000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f188164d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188164f000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881653000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1881658000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881659000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188165b000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881660000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881662000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881663000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1881667000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188166b000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188166c000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881677000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188167c000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188167f000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188168f000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f188169f000      64       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816b3000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18816bf000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816c1000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816c2000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816c4000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18816c6000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816c8000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816c9000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816cb000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18816cf000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f18816d3000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816d4000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18816d6000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1881ed6000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f18826d6000    8192       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882ee0000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882ee2000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882ef0000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1882ef4000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882ef6000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882ef7000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1882ef8000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882efa000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f00000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1882f02000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1882f06000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f09000       8       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f0b000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f0d000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f0f000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f15000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f16000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f1e000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f23000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1882f2a000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f2e000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted)        

00007f1882f2f000      16       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f33000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  card0                          

00007f1882f34000       4       -       -       - rw-s-  drm mm object (deleted
```

das geht noch 20 meter in der konsole so weiter.... passt leider nicht ins forum 

xrestop sieht dagegen jdeoch harmlos aus

 *Quote:*   

> xrestop - Display: localhost:0
> 
>           Monitoring 35 clients. XErrors: 0
> 
>           Pixmaps:   37623K total, Other:     161K total, All:   37784K total
> ...

 

----------

